# التنازلات سبيل للزواج الناجح



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أكد باحث من ولاية تكساس الأميركية ان مفتاح الزواج السعيد والجيد هو تقديم الكثير من التنازلات.

واعتبر إدوارد مورغويا، وهو بروفسور في العلوم الاجتماعية بجامعة تكساس يجري دراسات في العلاقات طويلة الأمد، "إذا فزت بشجار مع الشريك الآخر فهذا يعني انك خسرت فعلاً ،لأن الخسارة والربح في أي علاقة يعني انها تشهد ضعفاً".

وأشار مورغويا إلى حدوث تغييرات في العلاقات طويلة الأمد إذ بات الناس يعيشون معاً بدلاً من الزواج في حين ان النساء يعملن بدلاً من البقاء في المنزل، لكنه أوضح انه على الرغم من التغييرات إلا ان بعض الأمور لا تزال ثابتة ومن بينها أهمية تبادل المجاملات.

واقترح مورغويا على الأزواج قراءة أفكار رومانسية في الصحف والمجلات قبل يوم عيد العشاق، معتبراً ان "ثمة طرقاً جيدة للحفاظ على العلاقة حية حتى وإن كنتم متزوجين منذ فترة طويلة جداً"

http://www.alarabonline.org/index.a....htm&dismode=x&ts=11/02/2009%2009:24:06%20%D5​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل طبعآ الموضوع لكن أود أن أقول لو كان المسيح بين الزوجين وداخل بيتهم أكيد حتى لو كان هناك أختلاف  فى وجهات النظر هيبقى لساعات محدودة وليس أكثر......والحب النضج يعطى تنازلات أكثر ولكن لا تتعارض مع الله وخطته لنا....مع تقديرى وإحترامى.*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أود أن أقول لو كان المسيح بين الزوجين وداخل بيتهم أكيد حتى لو كان هناك أختلاف فى وجهات النظر هيبقى لساعات محدودة وليس أكثر......والحب النضج يعطى تنازلات أكثر ولكن لا تتعارض مع الله وخطته لنا....مع تقديرى وإحترامى.​
[color="darkred"[size="4"]

شكرا لمرورك الرب يباركك


صحيح لازم من وجود الرب فى الحياه الاسريه


ولكن

لم يتعرض الموضوع لأى ناحيه روحيه ولا خطط للرب

والتنازلات تعنى

التسامح والمحبه بين الطرفان

لتتماشى حياتهم الزوجيه

اكرر شكرى للمرور الغالى​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2009)

> والتنازلات تعنى
> 
> التسامح والمحبه بين الطرفان
> 
> لتتماشى حياتهم الزوجيه



كلام سليم جدااااااااااا

موضوع مهم وجميل 

شكرااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كلام سليم جدااااااااااا
> 
> موضوع مهم وجميل
> 
> ...


أشكركم جدا اختنا الغاليه



للمرور الكريم الرائع جدا

والتشجيع

كل سنه وانتك طيبين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*أسف أستاذى النهيسى ..... أصل أنا بحب كل حاجة تكون مصطبغة بحبيبى يسوع.*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*أسف أستاذى النهيسى ..... أصل أنا بحب كل حاجة تكون مصطبغة بحبيبى يسوع.*

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

لا أسف بين الأخوات


أنا لست أستاذك أنا أخوك فى المسيح يسوع

المناقشات بيننا فيها حريه ومحبه 

فلا داع للأعتذار

وأشكركم جدا جدا


للمقوله
. أصل أنا بحب كل حاجة تكون مصطبغة بحبيبى يسوع


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآ لذوق حضرتك.....المسيح يستخدمك لمجد أسمه...بشفاعة العدرا ام النور والشهيدة مهرائيل..آمين


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا يا النهيسى 
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سور (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*لما بيكون فيه حب بين الطرفين *
*بيقدم كل واحد هذه التنازلات من غير ما يشعر انها تنازلات*
*موضوع رائع النهيسى*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا يا النهيسى
> ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


الرب يبارك مروركم

الكريم جدا

شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *لما بيكون فيه حب بين الطرفين *
> *بيقدم كل واحد هذه التنازلات من غير ما يشعر انها تنازلات*
> *موضوع رائع النهيسى*
> *الرب يباركك*


شكرا

اختنا الكريمه

مرور غالى جدا

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *أسف أستاذى النهيسى ..... أصل أنا بحب كل حاجة تكون مصطبغة بحبيبى يسوع.*


*الرب يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------

